# Electronic testing equipment for buying scrap gold?



## windycityxx (Sep 10, 2012)

I have read every post on the forums as far as buying scrap gold and very little has been mentioned about electronic testers instead of the traditional acid and stone testing..... 

Even searches on Google show little feedback....

Anyone have good experience or knowledge about electronic testing equipment and how good it works compared to acid/stone testing?

Thanks!


----------



## element47.5 (Sep 11, 2012)

The electronic testers are known as "XRF" testers, and you'll encounter plenty of info on them, including their costs and limitations by searching for that term.


----------



## kurt (Sep 11, 2012)

He could be talking about the alligator clip test lead type - I don't really know anything about them I have just seen them in pawn shops coin dealer shops & the fly by night gold buyers that set up in motels for a couple days use them.

They are about the size of a large pocket calculator with a alligator clip mounted to them & a test probe on a wire. The test probe has a acid filled cartrage of some kind in side the probe handle that leaks the acid out the tip when you touch the probe to the gold held by the alligator clip

they are supposed to be basicly like an acid scratch stone test only with a digital read out.

Kurt


----------



## windycityxx (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I am talking about the portable hand-held type testers, anyone with good experience with these?

Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2012)

windycityxx said:


> Yes I am talking about the portable hand-held type testers, anyone with good experience with these?
> 
> Thanks!



Some people swear by them, and others don't trust them. It is best to have acids and know how to use them in my opinion, even if you do have an electronic tester. You would have to use both methods to see which one you prefer to use. I had a Mizar M-24 and never used it, and wound up selling it. 

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 11, 2012)

When buying scrap jewelry I use both the stone with acids & a Mizar-24. To me, the stone is more accurate. Don't rely on the small electronic testers like the kind of the Mizar!

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=11416&p=113531&hilit=gold+alloy#p113531
Take care!
Phil


----------



## windycityxx (Sep 11, 2012)

The few reviews I have seen online about these testers have said about the same, unreliable..... anyone else have any experience?


----------



## fasTTcar (Sep 11, 2012)

We are a 3 location gold buying operation and I swear by the GT 3000. 

They are workhorse machines and are an excellent tool for quick testing. We do have acids on hand for further testing if we have any concerns and I have an XRF for the real testing.

The design of the pen is not the best, and the acids are a bit of a pain, but for retail, from the public testing, I am sold. We have purchased over $10 MM of gold with them with few errors. Just like anything, you need to pay attention to a few things.


----------



## windycityxx (Sep 12, 2012)

fasTTcar said:


> We are a 3 location gold buying operation and I swear by the GT 3000.
> 
> They are workhorse machines and are an excellent tool for quick testing. We do have acids on hand for further testing if we have any concerns and I have an XRF for the real testing.
> 
> The design of the pen is not the best, and the acids are a bit of a pain, but for retail, from the public testing, I am sold. We have purchased over $10 MM of gold with them with few errors. Just like anything, you need to pay attention to a few things.



How is the tester as far as K readings, how accurate? Usually spot on or up or down? 

Thanks!


----------



## windycityxx (Sep 12, 2012)

fasTTcar said:


> We are a 3 location gold buying operation and I swear by the GT 3000.
> 
> They are workhorse machines and are an excellent tool for quick testing. We do have acids on hand for further testing if we have any concerns and I have an XRF for the real testing.
> 
> The design of the pen is not the best, and the acids are a bit of a pain, but for retail, from the public testing, I am sold. We have purchased over $10 MM of gold with them with few errors. Just like anything, you need to pay attention to a few things.



Do you only use the GT 3000 or do you use stone and acid as a secondary measure or backup in case of a questionable item?

Thanks!


----------



## fasTTcar (Sep 12, 2012)

They are accurate for discerning 10k, 14k, 18k etc...

They are not accurate enough for diagnosing under karated pieces i.e. 13.5 k

They work well for high volume with the public testing.

We do use acids if anything looks funny or does not test "right" on the machines.

It is a learning process, but, overall they are a great way to test a large amount of individual pieces on a daily basis.


----------



## windycityxx (Sep 13, 2012)

What happens when a piece comes in under karat etc.?

Thanks!



fasTTcar said:


> They are accurate for discerning 10k, 14k, 18k etc...
> 
> They are not accurate enough for diagnosing under karated pieces i.e. 13.5 k
> 
> ...


----------



## cwood11 (Sep 14, 2012)

I had an interesting thing happen to me this week. I had a 34.8 gram button that I refined with AR. and I was curious about the purity. I took it to NTR metals here in town and the guy went in the back and tested the button. When he returned he said it was 99.5%. I would have sold it to him but I have to be a member that required paperwork and I really didn't have time to do that. On my way back to work I stopped in at cash for gold jeweler. They did the stone test and it failed the 22k acid test. They also had a Tri electronics electronic tester and It came up 18K. I told them that I just had it assayed and It was 99.5%. The owner said that he had access to a XRF machine and that he would take it and test it. Later that day he called and said that I was correct it was 99.5%. So that brings up two important questions. Why does it fail the 22K stone test, and why did it fail the electronic test? That tells me that you almost have to have it XRF'ed to be accurate.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 14, 2012)

I would say from first glance he was trying to pull a fast one on you. Second answer if i am wrong about the first would be the gold tester only goes to 22k and i have had them test buttons and the readings be all over the place according to the tester used. Third answer would be something is wrong with the acids. I would trust a stone before i would trust the xrf or the electronic tester though.


----------

